# Photovoltaik Leiterplatte... Aber wie



## hondachris (27. Juni 2004)

Hi Leutz,

Also, eines gleich mal vorweg, ich schreib im Moment meinen Ausbildungsbericht für den Fachbereich Elektrotechnick, wir haben ein Netzteil gebaut. Werde also demnächst öfter mit Fragen kommen  Aber ich helfe auch wo ich kann 

So wie funktioniert eine Photovoltaik Leiterplatte. Ich denke einmal so, bin mir aber nicht sicher:



> Wir arbeiten mit einer Photovoltanik Platte, das heisst die oberste Schicht ist eine Säureressistente Schicht, die aber durch UV Strahlung zerstört wird. Darunter befindet sich eine Kupferschicht, die durch das Auflegen der Folie (auf der sich unser Platinenlayout befindet) an den entsprechenden Stellen, an den sie leiten soll, geschützt ist. Wenn man die Platine wieder aus dem Belichtungsgerät nimmt, legt man sie in ein Säurebad, dass das Kupfer an den Stellen vernichtet, an denen sich keine Säureressistente-Schicht mehr befindet, also an den durchsichtigen Stellen auf unserer Folie. Da sich unter den schwarzen Stellen der Folite noch säureressistente Schicht befindet, entsteht hier die Leiterbahn



Ist das so richtig ? Hab zu dem Thema in der Suche leider nichts gefunden 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe !


----------



## melmager (9. Juli 2004)

> die aber durch UV Strahlung zerstört wird.



Nicht ganz - Die Schicht wird durch UV Licht belichtet und dann entwickelt.
Beim entwickeln wird die Schicht vom Kupfer abgelöst.
Die nicht entwickelte Schutzschicht bleibt auf der Platine und schützt so das Kupfer vor der Säure

Reihenfolge: Schutzfolie von Platine abziehen, Belichten, entwickeln, Ätzen


----------



## hondachris (9. Juli 2004)

DANKE  HAt mir noch sehr geholfen konnte es noch umschreiben


----------

